# CG 5050 or P53?



## Jordan_XSi (Mar 17, 2011)

I was sold on 5050 but after reading a few reviews some people seem to say P53 is better? Im more of a fan of deep and wet waxes so which one would be better suited to my needs? Durability and beading arnt major factors either.
Any pictures greatly appreciated...


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

In my eyes CG5050 gives balance shine (natural look) with exceptional clarity , easiest wax to use . I have not tried Pete's 53 but I expect the Pete's 53 give more shine because it gives lees durability ,Imho as most waxes , less durability = more shine (but not always).


----------



## rdig1984 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have the p53 and I love it but its more a wetlook than shiny


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

rdig , can you apply pete's 53 and leave it for 10-30 minutes and wipe off without any issue ?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i've had both.. prefer 5050, more clarity, and shine.
petes was more 'warmth' look.

maxi, i didn't do much testing but it seemed to me, the longer it was left the more effort required to buff.. one of the wax on wax off type.. it doesnt need to cure.. just straight on and straight off..
seeing as its not really a natural wax.. its a synthetic polymer wax.


----------



## Jordan_XSi (Mar 17, 2011)

By the sounds of it for what i want from it i might be better off with the P53 then...


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

50/50 is by far the better option ,wetter looking and also more durable :thumb:


----------



## Jordan_XSi (Mar 17, 2011)

I think i might try the P53 first being as it most likely wont get used on my car for a while because im ordering the Blacklight & V7 set for my baby


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> i've had both.. prefer 5050, more clarity, and shine.
> petes was more 'warmth' look.
> 
> maxi, i didn't do much testing but it seemed to me, the longer it was left the more effort required to buff.. one of the wax on wax off type.. it doesnt need to cure.. just straight on and straight off..
> seeing as its not really a natural wax.. its a synthetic polymer wax.


Just I want know If Pete's 53 is copy paste from Smartwax Concours


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Just I want know If Pete's 53 is copy paste from Smartwax Concours


No different :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Jordan_XSi said:


> I think i might try the P53 first being as it most likely wont get used on my car for a while because im ordering the Blacklight & V7 set for my baby


Remember the discount code :thumb:


----------



## Jordan_XSi (Mar 17, 2011)

david g said:


> Remember the discount code :thumb:


Yehh ive got that thanks mate, i should really confirm my order soon....the longer i leave it the more gets added! Really looking forward to having a go with the Microfiber DA pads aswell.


----------



## Jordan_XSi (Mar 17, 2011)

Actually just thought is it ok to place my order over the phone and pay by card?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Jordan_XSi said:


> Actually just thought is it ok to place my order over the phone and pay by card?


Yes of course ,or alternatively elect to pay via paypal and on the next page half way down it ask if you want to use debit or credit card click here

if not call us on 07515521590


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I love 50/50 and use it pretty much exclusively as my main wax on any cars I do.

Golf GTI:


P1050418 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050423 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

RussZS said:


> I love 50/50 and use it pretty much exclusively as my main wax on any cars I do.
> 
> Golf GTI:
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

have to say.. i love my shield and best of show..
but they carry a hefty price tag that not everyone wants to pay...
and for ease of use, vs results.. and durabilty.. 5050 is my favourite wax in the under £100 range that i've tested..
its a breeze to use and the results are superb.

its got the looks of a more expensive wax for a down to earth price tag imo


----------



## Jordan_XSi (Mar 17, 2011)

perhaps it might be worth waiting another week or two and opting for 5050 then.

Thanks David i will most likely be placing the order for the other bits next week then :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

david g said:


> Very nice


Thank you 

Used New Look Trim Gel too :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

RussZS said:


> I love 50/50 and use it pretty much exclusively as my main wax on any cars I do.
> 
> Golf GTI:
> 
> ...


Wow, your car looks amazing, is that metallic paint or solid, its dripping wet.

What techniques did you use to get that finish, your car looks ace, one of the best vw's i have seen for a long time.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Wow, your car looks amazing, is that metallic paint or solid, its dripping wet.
> 
> What techniques did you use to get that finish, your car looks ace, one of the best vw's i have seen for a long time.


Thanks  It's not mine though, wish mine was looking this good tbh lol.

Write up is here...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=221851

It's metallic btw.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks, thats a cracking car no doubt, you really have turned that around and the owner must of been real shocked, excellent thread, i give you massive credit for that, i enjoyed reading it.

Takecare, have a great week from me, and thanks the link.

Kind regards

Triptdi.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks, you too


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Both are good waxes, same dilemma when i first acquire CG waxes. I think 5050 would be more suitable on dark color due to its wet effect and Pete53 on light color since it enhances metallic. But that's just me, i have people telling me otherwise. 

Anyway when i purchased and given the two in front of my eyes, i grabbed 5050 first and never regret it ever....


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

RussZS said:


> I love 50/50 and use it pretty much exclusively as my main wax on any cars I do.
> 
> Golf GTI:
> 
> ...


That's just ridiculous. :argie: Argh. what does 50/50 smell like? you guys are bad for my wallet...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks 

It has a pleasant creamy smell, similar to Glasur or Vintage if you've ever smelt those.


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Smell like a mild solvent? Not exactly unpleasant.... If you opt for smell, Pete 53 has pina-colada smell, one of the best scent from any LSPs



GMToyota said:


> That's just ridiculous. :argie: Argh. what does 50/50 smell like? you guys are bad for my wallet...


----------



## koen_dr (Aug 4, 2007)

I have both, 50/50 is easier in use and I like it more than Pete's 53.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

CG 50/50 and Pete's 53 have a very different texture. Pete's 53 is a lot dryer than CG 50/50 and is also harder to use than CG 50/50 as a result.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I was going to buy some Petes 53... then i seen craigs 9 wax test thread. I'd bought some XXX Hardcore wax before id seen the thread, and that gave some very pleasing results on my friends silver fiesta. However i think as i need the durability where i live, i'm going to be splashing out for the 50/50 next month. (Oh... and the shine was just AMAZING!)


----------

